# Whats In Your Filter?



## Guest (Jul 21, 2010)

what filter media does everyone use?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

dannypiranha said:


> what filter media does everyone use?


 I use the generic eheim classic, xp3 and ac media. I ditch the chem media and sometimes a bit of mech media for more bio media.

Welcome to the site. What piranhas are you currently keeping/planning to get? If you currently have some im sure people would be interested in some pics in our picture/ video forum.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

aquaclear's 110 (500)...Ditch the carbon!..totally unecessary!...Just the sponge, and fill to the top with BioMax!..Usually 3X's the required amount!..


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2010)

Hey Dannypiranha







Welcome to the site. Currently I am using Ehiem substrat pro and ceramic rings in my canister filters


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

AC biomax with my Emp 280, the eheim pro biomedia is really good too. and no carbon


----------



## Brian762 (May 18, 2010)

Welcome to P-Fury! i have a 55gal running a penguin 350 HOB and an AC110 filled wth bio rings.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2010)

why is everyone against the carbon? its relativly cheap and does a good job at clearing


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2010)

Activated filter carbon will aggressively remove chemicals from your water until the carbon becomes saturated. It is very important that any activated filter carbon in your filtration system be changed often as it can eventually begin releasing toxins back into your aquarium that are not easily bound by the carbon.

Carbon engineered for aquarium use does not remove Ammonia, Nitrites, Nitrates, carbon dioxide, or oxygen. It is simply used to remove any leftover medications from your tank.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

ksls said:


> Hey Dannypiranha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What she said


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

All biomedia and flossing pads. I had a Fluval 305 that I put all nylon pot scrubbers in too.


----------

